# Cal Hypo Dissinfectant



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I done a search an really didn't come up with a answer fer this.

The pool shock I can get round here be 50% cal hypo, so how much a this do I need ta make a batch a bleach fer dissinfectin water?

I wanna make small batch's cause I know it don't last real long in storage in the liquid form an don't wanna be sittin tryin ta figure out how much I need when I need it!

Most a what I've read says use the 78% stuff, but I just ain't findin it round here. Was wonderin how much more a the 50% stuff it gonna take to make the 78% strength stuff?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

1 9/16 of the amount in the instructions for 78%? :dunno:

78 is 56% more than 50 (78-50=28) (28/50=.56) (9/16=.5625)


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Someone posted a set of instructions in a previous thread, did a search but could not find it, I did copy the instructions down and save them though.

Pool Shock For Water Purification

How to make clorine bleach for water purification from Pool Shock.

~~First you must make the solution….
1 heaping tsp of shock to 2 gallons of water
~~now, with the solution, make the bleach….
1/4 cup of solution to 6 quarts of water
~~now, with the bleach, purify your drinking water…5 drops of bleach to a gallon of water.
When finished, you will have pool shock still in the container used for storage; a 6 qt bleach bottle; and a gallon of drinking water.
This method will provide for you for a very long time.

No old bleach to worry about storing, leaking, and getting old; inexpensive since bleach is 1.50 per gallon; no worries about harming your stomach with bleach chemicals; and the greatest plus---no storage space needed for those huge gallon jugs!! 


Blob - I was never real good at math or those "Word Problems" in school, your post kinda confuses me:scratch.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Davearm, I got them instructions to, but I think they be fer the 78% pool shock. I need ta adjust fer the 50% stuff I can get.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Davearm, I got them instructions to, but I think they be fer the 78% pool shock. I need ta adjust fer the 50% stuff I can get.


Sorry about that OCH, guess I'll wear my glasses next time.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

No problem, wish I could find the stronger stuff local, shippin be crazy on the stuff.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Blob, ifin I used 1 1/2 heapin teaspoons a 50% an mix it followin the directions fer the 78% I should get bout the right strenght a mix correct?


----------

